# o gauge layout in corner using 4 x 8 and 4 x 5



## twistedtree (May 23, 2012)

any suggestions for o gauge layout in corner using 4 x 8 and 4 x 5?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the canned layout plans at the Thor website. Here's one set of corner layout examples ...

http://www.thortrains.net/oldlay5.htm

Root menu for layout ...

http://www.thortrains.net/oldlay.htm

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

My original plan was to have a 4x8 table extended with a 4x4 table that would have made 4x12 table. What I ended up with was a 4x8 that used 0-31 and a 4x4 that I am currently laying it as a 0-27 layout that will focus on a separate theme than the 4x8 table. Just an idea.


----------

